

The browser you loved to hate - barbs
http://browseryoulovedtohate.com

======
dklounge
ummm ... so, well, if you really want to be loved and be genuinely good, then
think about open sourcing. interesting pattern i'm observing among the new
(younger) generation of developers ... many are implicitly not testing IE, and
some are opening rejecting IE support ... and I don't think it was a question
of performance as it was the values that go into the browser and the community
behind it.

Here's an example from earlier this year.
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/01/bootstrapped-startup-
saves-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/01/bootstrapped-startup-saves-
over-100k-by-dropping-ie/)

